# Wiring Sub Pro's And The Like........Is This Correct????



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I know wiring each DVC 4ohm subs in parallel will give you 2 ohms but after that can you wire both subs in series to get 2ohms in stead of wiring them in parallel and getting 1ohm???see diag below......someone sent me this diagram and said it would work and it would be 2 ohms........


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

NO!!!! You can ONLY wire dual 4 ohm subs in a 4ohm or 1 ohm load at a mono amp. 

[h=3]2 DVC drivers with Voice Coils in Series / Parallel[/h]









This makes a 4 ohm load


[h=3]2 DVC drivers with Voice Coils in Parallel / Parallel[/h]









and this makes a 1 ohm load.


The ONLY way to get 2 DVC subs at a 2 ohm load at the amp is with (2) 2 ohm subs.

DO NOT TAKE THE ADVICE OF THE GUY THAT SENT YOU THAT PIC.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I figured that much ,after doing some online research......the pic I posted would still give you 4 ohms.......thanks.


63hardtoprider said:


> NO!!!! You can ONLY wire dual 4 ohm subs in a 4ohm or 1 ohm load at a mono amp.
> 
> *2 DVC drivers with Voice Coils in Series / Parallel*
> 
> ...


----------

